
How to become a better Node.js developer in 2020 - ausjke
https://medium.com/@me_37286/20-ways-to-become-a-better-node-js-developer-in-2020-d6bd73fcf424
======
ausjke
16\. Quit Express, it’s aged and not maintained properly. Fastify and Koa are
great candidates in 2020

